# Hugabull: Loki's Christmas Wish!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

So, I'm sure a few people have noticed that I'm no longer breeding Axolotl's. I've prioritized what's important to me and lately I've started volunteering with the Hugabull Rescue. I attend the Breakfast Club dog training every Sunday and have heard some pretty heart wrenching stories about the pups that they've rescued. Gambit's "treat dispenser" is fur mom to Beef & Beans (aka the Burrito Twins), both rescue's. Beefcake was found by a snowmobiler, tied up to a post with a sign that read "My family moved to Calgary, I'm free" in the middle of winter. Coco Bean was covered in chainsaw blade cuts all over her body. Both of them has some pretty serious mange. Now, they're with Arlene, who's treat dispensing shows with them 

Burrito Twins









To help out, I'd like to start collecting for the Loki's Christmas Wish list, as started by a woman with Hugabull.



> A homeless dog's wish list: (New or gently used)
> Beds
> Food bowls
> Leashes
> ...


Anything from that list you guys may have kickin' around and willing to donate, would be much appreciated! Drop off locations are located: http://www.lokischristmaswish.ca/drop-off-locations.php

Kameko


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Crikey, they look like ticking time bombs, you better put personal liability insurance on that list.


What, in case they lick somebody to death? Sounds uninsurable to me. :lol:

I'd like to have 5 minutes with the *@#&@! who would use a chainsaw on a dog. Five minutes, and some hydrochloric acid.

Grete, I may have some stuff that our dog has outgrown, I'll take a look.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

123mars said:


> Crikey, they look like ticking time bombs, you better put personal liability insurance on that list.


Can we not do this? I don't really want to get into a BSL war here and if you don't agree with shelter dogs that require basic needs, don't post negative comments.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

List of rescue's who've been chosen as this years recipients:

Nanaimo SPCA 
Broken Promises Rescue 
Furever After Small Dog Rescue 
Big Heart Rescue
Delta Community Animal Shelter 
West Coast Rottweiler Rescue
Chilliwack Animal Control
BC Chihuahua Rescue
That'll Do Border Collie Rescue
HugABull Advocacy & Rescue Society
Mission Animal Control
VOKRA - Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association
HomeFinders Animal Rescue Society
Action for Animals in Destress
German Shepherd Rescue of BC
Katie's Place
Cross our Paws


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

They look adorable..
My family just put our sweet girl down due to old age...
we may have some of the things on the list as well...
she was a pit bull also lived to be 13..


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> They look adorable..
> My family just put our sweet girl down due to old age...
> we may have some of the things on the list as well...
> she was a pit bull also lived to be 13..


Adrian, I'm so sorry for the loss of your furry family member. I'm sure that she lived a wonderful life with you.

I have some of those items on the list that I can spare. I'm surprised that kennels/carriers aren't on there because I think that I might have a couple in my garage.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I'm surprised that kennels/carriers aren't on there because I think that I might have a couple in my garage.


They are on the list! Almost at the bottom of the dog section :bigsmile:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me go through my doggie stuffs. I saved some of my dog item after we put her down for cancer. I don't know why I save them but I guess I just can't throw them away. Now I know you can put some good use for them, I would like to pass them to you.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> They are on the list! Almost at the bottom of the dog section :bigsmile:


Oops, now I see them


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> They look adorable..
> My family just put our sweet girl down due to old age...
> we may have some of the things on the list as well...
> she was a pit bull also lived to be 13..


I'm sorry to hear about your loss as well. I don't even want to think of the day that I have to say goodbye to Gambit.

I spoke with Kristen, the woman who started Loki's Christmas Wish and she's overwhelmed with the generosity the BCA members are showing  She thanks everyone who's helping out!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Big thanks to Longimanus for donations to go to Loki's Christmas Wish!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dropped of our stuff yesterday at the Eagleridge animal hospital...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Just over a month before they wrap up & start organizing the packages for recipients!!

https://www.facebook.com/LokisChristmasWish?ref=ts


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's an article on the story behind Loki's Wish & how it came to be

Behind Loki's Christmas Wish » DogHeirs | Improving Canine Health and Safety « Keywords: Behind every great organization is a great dog, Loki's Christmas Wish, Kristen Neratini, HugABull Rescue and Advocacy Society


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

17 days till they start calling the recipients to pick up their packages!! Big thanks to those who've donated. The kitties, puppies & small animals will all appreciate it!


----------

